# 389 Head Bolts



## BobDole (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm rebuilding the engine of my 1966 GTO and bought a set of ARP head bolts to replace the original bolts. As you can see in the photo, the new bolts (bottom row of bolts) don't have the stud ends that the original bolts (top row of bolts) have. The stud ends are used for the oil drippers, a grounding cable, and a hose bracket, so I'm confused as to why the bolts wouldn't have them.

Does anyone know where I can buy a set of head bolts that have the correct stud ends?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Butler carries them (Butler Performance - Pontiac Fasteners).

I'm using ARP studless bolts on the Beast myself. I had to adapt some things but it wasn't bad. I'm running the battery ground to the front lower valve cover bolt now. The exhaust manifold heat-stove on the drivers side I welded an additional tab to and now mount it from one of the bolts that screws into the side of the head. The oil drippers are history - they wouldn't have worked with my roller rockers, poly locks, and stud girdles anyway 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The original bolts last pretty much forever if you have them. Perfect fit and no mods needed. The only reason to replace them with aftermarket, IMO, would be if they are missing or damaged.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I had this same issue a couple of years ago- 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/cylinder-head-bolts-25397/

Even Butler did not have replacements at the time. I went with what the guys here recommend - use the originals.


----------



## BobDole (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'm just going to reuse the old bolts.

MaL, I did some searching before posting this topic but didn't find your post. Glad to know I haven't been the only one to order the new head bolts and then realize that they didn't have the stud ends.


----------

